# website zu bestimmter Zeit öffnen



## martchri (23. Dezember 2004)

hi,

ich würde gerne eine bestimmte website (nicht meine eigene) zu einer bestimmten uhrzeit öffnen bzw. aktualisieren, und zwar möglichst auf millisekunden genau, also z.b. exakt um 12:34 Uhr und 56,789 sekunden.
dabei ist es egal, ob die zeit von einer atomuhr aus dem internet oder der (natürlich vorher entsprechend gestellten) windows-eigenen uhr verwendet wird.
kann doch nicht so schwierig sein, das hinzubekommen. oder? aber ich habe es bisher nicht geschafft.

thx martchri


----------



## schwarzfahrer (26. Dezember 2004)

Hm, was mir da _(wirklich sehr...)_ spontan einfallen würde, wäre ein Script, meinetwegen in PHP.

Z.b. eine Stoppuhr und zu einer best. Zeit wird eine best. Aktion ausgeführt - wie das Aufrufen einer Seite. 

In Flash Action Script ließe sich das auch schön realisieren. 

Aber was mich interessieren würde - wozu das Ganze?

Greetz,
SF


----------

